# Troy-Bilt Ad



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Saw this the other day. Meh


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

That ad is playing endlessly on the weather channel here. I would be more impressed seeing Ice chunks going through. Those stamped steel augers don't look to me like they have what it takes.
Hank


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

More MTD propoganda.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well its too bad it doesn't throw snow as well as it throws water


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well its too bad it doesn't throw snow as well as it throws water


With the baler belt impeller kit I put in mine it throws water pretty well too. I hit a puddle in my driveway about 2 inches deep or so last month in April and with the impeller kit the water flew about 5 feet right out of the chute. It also really throws the snow too (40 to 50 feet). A good impeller kit will improve most any 2 stage snow thrower. So that machine must have a fairly tight impeller to drum clearance to toss water that good.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Larry
Interesting video. Thanks.

It baffles me why some companies use tight (fan to housing) tolerances which seem to work better in water or slush and also can shoot greater distances. While other companies leave a bigger gap between fan and housing. I would think, any of todays companies can build them ether way if they choose. Maybe a volume verse distance issue?

Ken


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Hi Larry
> Interesting video. Thanks.
> 
> It baffles me why some companies use tight (fan to housing) tolerances which seem to work better in water or slush and also can shoot greater distances. While other companies leave a bigger gap between fan and housing. I would think, any of todays companies can build them ether way if they choose. Maybe a volume verse distance issue?
> ...


I've been puzzled as to why, when the rubber tips on the impellers and the resulting tight clearances have been proven to work, the manufacturers aren't all over it. You'd think they would be putting it on their machines and saying look how we've improved our models this year.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Blue Hill said:


> I've been puzzled as to why, when the rubber tips on the impellers and the resulting tight clearances have been proven to work, the manufacturers aren't all over it. You'd think they would be putting it on their machines and saying look how we've improved our models this year.


Yeah, I don't know why they haven't done that. Who knows maybe we will influence the manufactures. They would be another wear item that could need replacing but even years down the road they will work better than a snowblower with no impeller kit and 1/2 inch of impeller to drum clearance. Or does Clarence have a Patent on it? I don't know


----------

